# Breitling Aerospace? Why?



## muhibtv

Pardon me for asking this, but why do people buy the Breitling Aerospace?

Digital with Analog looks so wrong IMHO. Might as well get a G-Shock.

I believe to each its own, so those who are for it, mind sharing me your sentiment on it? I very much would love to understand.

Thank you.


----------



## Michael Day

I've always thought the same. But there are also people who dislike some of my watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## muhibtv

Michael Day said:


> I've always thought the same. But there are also people who dislike some of my watches!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I know. I just would like to know why. Or is it love is blind?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall

Because they're awesome. Very understated, stealthy and technical.


----------



## Pedronev85

I personally love them, I'm not exactly sure what it is about them though but think they're stunning! One of these have been on my hit list for quite some time but don't have the funds unfortunately

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

Just received mine, I've been after one for a very long time and the opportunity came up this week.
Why I love it: it's a technically advanced tool watch that's subtle and refined.
The functions are truly useful, the dimensions are perfect for me and it's light, which I love.


----------



## Hunterfate

I bought my Aerospace Avantage almost accidentally - the price was right. But now I love it and contemplating buying another one.

It's not so much about technical details but the watch is light and thin and has a very stylish combination of brushed and polished surfaces which I love.

Displays are subtle - they are here but almost invisible. Hands move every 30 seconds so there is no nasty jumping second hand.

Titanium has another advantage and that is it is much more comfy to wear in hot or cold weather than steel.

The only disadvantage in my eyes is that operating the watch with just one crown is not that practical.

Anyway, I would never sell it.


----------



## viator092

My first Breitling was an Aerospace purchased in the late 80s for $700. And that was witch a titanium bracelet. 

The watch did everything I needed. As a C130 navigator I particularly appreciated the digital time down to the seconds. This was handy when trying to nail a zero second time over target after flying three hour mission to an airdrop over Bosnia or shooting celestial across the North Atlantic. The Zulu time kept things easy since all tasking was in Zulu. I never gave up a stop watch for leg timing though. Out and about at the pubs in Germany the hands were enough to not be late for the U-Bahn back to base at night. 

My current Aerospace is the EVO in black titanium. Why do I wear it? Well, it reminds me of back when I was a sharper aviator and seeing the world with my crew mates. 

And I like how it looks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## viator092

Duplicate


----------



## whoischich

viator092 said:


> My first Breitling was an Aerospace purchased in the late 80s for $700. And that was witch a titanium bracelet.
> 
> The watch did everything I needed. As a C130 navigator I particularly appreciated the digital time down to the seconds. This was handy when trying to nail a zero second time over target after flying three hour mission to an airdrop over Bosnia or shooting celestial across the North Atlantic. The Zulu time kept things easy since all tasking was in Zulu. I never gave up a stop watch for leg timing though. Out and about at the pubs in Germany the hands were enough to not be late for the U-Bahn back to base at night.
> 
> My current Aerospace is the EVO in black titanium. Why do I wear it? Well, it reminds me of back when I was a sharper aviator and seeing the world with my crew mates.
> 
> And I like how it looks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sounds like you're one of the few people who actually use it like it was intended to!


----------



## tantric

viator092 said:


> My first Breitling was an Aerospace purchased in the late 80s for $700. And that was witch a titanium bracelet.
> 
> The watch did everything I needed. As a C130 navigator I particularly appreciated the digital time down to the seconds. This was handy when trying to nail a zero second time over target after flying three hour mission to an airdrop over Bosnia or shooting celestial across the North Atlantic. The Zulu time kept things easy since all tasking was in Zulu. I never gave up a stop watch for leg timing though. Out and about at the pubs in Germany the hands were enough to not be late for the U-Bahn back to base at night.
> 
> My current Aerospace is the EVO in black titanium. Why do I wear it? Well, it reminds me of back when I was a sharper aviator and seeing the world with my crew mates.
> 
> And I like how it looks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's literally what it was designed for, very cool!
I don't fly but I still find most of the functions very useful. Use the chrono regularly, the alarm occasionally and the 2nd time zone is useful when you have clients and colleagues overseas.


----------



## viator092

You can actually have a third time zone using the bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## westcoast watchguy

It's a little bit country a little bit rock and roll.....


----------



## muhibtv

viator092 said:


> My first Breitling was an Aerospace purchased in the late 80s for $700. And that was witch a titanium bracelet.
> 
> The watch did everything I needed. As a C130 navigator I particularly appreciated the digital time down to the seconds. This was handy when trying to nail a zero second time over target after flying three hour mission to an airdrop over Bosnia or shooting celestial across the North Atlantic. The Zulu time kept things easy since all tasking was in Zulu. I never gave up a stop watch for leg timing though. Out and about at the pubs in Germany the hands were enough to not be late for the U-Bahn back to base at night.
> 
> My current Aerospace is the EVO in black titanium. Why do I wear it? Well, it reminds me of back when I was a sharper aviator and seeing the world with my crew mates.
> 
> And I like how it looks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The watch is definitely created for you.


----------



## muhibtv

That's one nice way to put it.


----------



## BlackAgnes

I dread trying to set the analog time. Whoever wrote the Breitling instructions need to be sent back to school. I fiddle with the damn thing for hours and all of a sudden, the hands move to the correct time like magic, but I can never remember how I did it. One thing I learned was that the digital windows must both be blank to set the analog time.


----------



## ronsetoe

BlackAgnes said:


> I dread trying to set the analog time. Whoever wrote the Breitling instructions need to be sent back to school. I fiddle with the damn thing for hours and all of a sudden, the hands move to the correct time like magic, but I can never remember how I did it. One thing I learned was that the digital windows must both be blank to set the analog time.


kind of the same with my G-Shock. Once I get it set....off of a youtube video, I let it go until something else goes wrong. Then back to the video.
I do appreciate these models from Breitling


----------



## King_Neptune

@OP: Instruments For Professionals...not Accessories For Fashion


----------



## muhibtv

qa_ii said:


> @OP: Instruments For Professionals...not Accessories For Fashion


I totally get it if it's bought for its function.


----------



## grifball

Who's talking bad about my favorite beater watch in here?!

In fairness, yeah, it's basically a glorified G Shock. But I love mine. It's super thin and light, and my E56062 (1994) is unmistakably 90s, which I love, having grown up in the 90s. I bought it because I didn't need another auto watch to worry about setting the time on every time I picked it up, and I had just sold an Breitling and didn't want to get away from the brand entirely.

Mine has the original movement and electronics in it. The contacts on the crown are a bit worn, so changing the time is a pain. If Breitling is still replacing the movements with Superquartz movements during service, I may send mine in this year and get it back to like new condition.

I love watches that are a bit different and uncommon, and wearing an arguably ugly quartz watch and knowing it's a Breitling makes me giggle inside. Shoot, now I'm really regretting not bringing it with me on this trip for Christmas.

Thanks for that, OP. Now you've got me sad right before Christmas.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## grifball

Forgot to mention, the Aerospace truly is the do-it-all, go-anywhere haute horology piece. I even took mine to Dubai Watch Week's Horology Forum in London earlier this year. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crozier

Accuracy. Mine is 13 years old, has had 2x services and is accurate to within 12 seconds a year. COSC states 0.07 secs per day (25 secs per year) but most can better that

Weight. Or rather lack of. The titanium bracelet and case make this a super comfortable wrist instrument

Legibility. Easy to read numbers and clear digital display

Accessibility. The rotating crown allows moving through the menus with ease

So, I guess you can judge me as a very satisfied owner of what is a great timepiece. :-!






​


----------



## muhibtv

grifball said:


> Who's talking bad about my favorite beater watch in here?!
> 
> In fairness, yeah, it's basically a glorified G Shock. But I love mine. It's super thin and light, and my E56062 (1994) is unmistakably 90s, which I love, having grown up in the 90s. I bought it because I didn't need another auto watch to worry about setting the time on every time I picked it up, and I had just sold an Breitling and didn't want to get away from the brand entirely.
> 
> Mine has the original movement and electronics in it. The contacts on the crown are a bit worn, so changing the time is a pain. If Breitling is still replacing the movements with Superquartz movements during service, I may send mine in this year and get it back to like new condition.
> 
> I love watches that are a bit different and uncommon, and wearing an arguably ugly quartz watch and knowing it's a Breitling makes me giggle inside. Shoot, now I'm really regretting not bringing it with me on this trip for Christmas.
> 
> Thanks for that, OP. Now you've got me sad right before Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I can relate with your reply. It's good to know that there are people who agree with me on the glorified G-shock. But hey, sentiment is unique to each, and it's ever changing. Maybe one day I'll find myself donning an Aerospace as well.

Christmas has passed, but worry not because I still have the chance for New Year's Eve.


----------



## G550driver

qa_ii said:


> OP: Instruments For Professionals...not Accessories For Fashion


With three time zones (two digital, one analogue (plus the bezel if you're desperate for a fourth)), the ability to disassociate the analogue and digital minutes thus allowing the setting any of those odd part hour GMT offsets, alarm, stopwatch and timer the Aerospace is all a pilot or navigator could need in a timepiece. I wore my 1st generation model for two decades.


----------



## Proflig8tor

I am a frustrated airline pilot, private pilot and watch aficionado (who is cheap).

The perfect pilot's watch is the Rolex GMT Master II with it's very usser-friendly jumping hour functionality and legibility. (Tudor Back Bay GMT makes an interesting, but still expensive, runner up) However, even it has limitations. The first being the price. My friends who travel with them seem to often have stories of these things getting stolen out of hotel rooms. I have not bought one. The best mechanical runner up for a cheap pilot may have been the Aramar Worldport which had the GMT hand locked to 1/2 speed off the hour hand, making the adjustment of time only require the adjustment of the bezel to remain a quick reference tool for comparing forecasts and flight time (all planned in GMT).

However, today, nearly all air carriers are measuring time (and performance) to the very second by GPS. The ETA 310 and 988 movements are accurate enough to use in this environment with a reset every six months or so. The Hamilton Flight Timer with an ETA E20.373 also seems to work despite not being the TC movement. Having a GPS or radio sync would be terrific, but for some reason ETA never bothered to update their design. These suckers also seem to eat batteries.

That leaves us with what I think is, thus far, the best compromise the Casio 5054 movement found in their GW2500 (resin body) and to Oceanus T400 (Ti, Sapphire) which has all you need is a very easy used package; even having a night light! But being Casio they build a zillion of these and them move on to something trendy. Good luck finding a new condition 15 year old Casio. I'm hoarding them and buying up the spare parts. ... but there is a drawback to even this watch - you need about 20/10 vision to see the functions on the watchface. I want to know the time, not get an eye examination.

So the best readily available compromise is probably the Aerospace.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Proflig8tor said:


> ...the best readily available compromise is probably the Aerospace.


IMO, a pre-owned classic B-1 is the IDEAL aviator watch, bar none. :-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## King_Neptune

O2AFAC67 said:


> IMO, a pre-owned classic B-1 is the IDEAL aviator watch, bar none. :-!
> Best,
> Ron


I'm not up to speed with the functionality of the B1, but I can say, that is one beautiful watch!


----------



## O2AFAC67

qa_ii said:


> I'm not up to speed with the functionality of the B1, but I can say, that is one beautiful watch!


As to functionality, think of it as an Aerospace on steroids... ;-):-d:-!


----------



## lgbalfa

Just picked this one up.

Should be receiving it by Friday.

Very excited!


----------



## Haggy38

The most beautiful watch by day and by night...... just love this masterpiece!


----------



## Shel

ronsetoe said:


> kind of the same with my G-Shock. Once I get it set....off of a youtube video, I let it go until something else goes wrong. Then back to the video.
> I do appreciate these models from Breitling


The new G Shocks link to an app on your phone, so, you simply launch the app, press and hold a button on the G Shock for two seconds, and the watch automatically syncs to the time on your phone, which is very precise!

To choose a second city to view it's time, it's a simple process of finding and choosing from 300 cities on the app... tap the one you want to be displayed as your 2nd city time, and it syncs automatically!

Setting countdown timer or alarms is just as simple!

What's really pretty cool is, the watch will sync with your phone via bluetooth at 6:30am, 12:30pm, 6:30pm and 12:30am each day, to remain precise!

There's something to be said knowing that your watch is accurate to the second!


----------



## Peteworrall

Haggy38 said:


> The most beautiful watch by day and by night...... just love this masterpiece!


Great pics


----------



## Rokovakian

I bought mine over a G-Shock because:


I think it's better looking. G-Shocks look cartooney to me.
As a follow-up; the name is cooler. _Aerospace, Evo!_ :-d "G-Shock" sounds like the name of some anime. (Ok it's a silly reason, so what?)
I admire Breitling's heritage (and no, I'm not implying that Casio has no heritage).
High-accuracy quartz is highly accurate.
I like the crown being the single point of control. Multiple buttons looks cluttered and isn't intuitive for me, personally.
That's just what immediately comes to mind. I could come up with more reasons if I sit down and really analyze it, but I don't care to.


----------



## grifball

After hemming and hawing for a while, this thread helped push me over the bar to decide to send my Aero into Breitling USA to have the movement upgraded to the SQ and have it fully overhauled. It's just a fantastic watch.


----------



## Bstewart

I think it’s a neat look and definitely useful for pilots/casual wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitLight

It's very practical for business trips, I've found. Between it being a SQ and the alarm function, plus multiple timezones, it's absolutely a dream. However, phones can do that stuff pretty good too (from a practicality perspective). I have owned a few Aerospace models and while it isn't my favorite ana-digi (the B-1 SQ is), it's certainly a looker.


----------



## muhibtv

Rokovakian said:


> I bought mine over a G-Shock because:
> 
> 
> I think it's better looking. G-Shocks look cartooney to me.
> As a follow-up; the name is cooler. _Aerospace, Evo!_ :-d "G-Shock" sounds like the name of some anime. (Ok it's a silly reason, so what?)
> I admire Breitling's heritage (and no, I'm not implying that Casio has no heritage).
> High-accuracy quartz is highly accurate.
> I like the crown being the single point of control. Multiple buttons looks cluttered and isn't intuitive for me, personally.
> That's just what immediately comes to mind. I could come up with more reasons if I sit down and really analyze it, but I don't care to.


Hey that's some strong legit reasons to own an Aerospace. Really change/improve my perspectives. Thanks man.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhibtv

Shel said:


> The new G Shocks link to an app on your phone, so, you simply launch the app, press and hold a button on the G Shock for two seconds, and the watch automatically syncs to the time on your phone, which is very precise!
> 
> To choose a second city to view it's time, it's a simple process of finding and choosing from 300 cities on the app... tap the one you want to be displayed as your 2nd city time, and it syncs automatically!
> 
> Setting countdown timer or alarms is just as simple!
> 
> What's really pretty cool is, the watch will sync with your phone via bluetooth at 6:30am, 12:30pm, 6:30pm and 12:30am each day, to remain precise!
> 
> There's something to be said knowing that your watch is accurate to the second!


This amazes me too, and another GPS watch is the Seiko Astron. I have yet to see something from Swiss w the same tech, maybe the Aerospace is the closest.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhibtv

O2AFAC67 said:


> IMO, a pre-owned classic B-1 is the IDEAL aviator watch, bar none. :-!
> Best,
> Ron


Damn, prior to this thread, I don't even imagine putting on an Aerospace on my wrist. Now I think I kinda want one. Haha u guys are just amazing.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa

How can people compare a Breitling to a Casio? 

That is like comparing a Honda to a Ferrari!


----------



## lis_255

muhibtv said:


> This amazes me too, and another GPS watch is the Seiko Astron. I have yet to see something from Swiss w the same tech, maybe the Aerospace is the closest.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Breitling B55 syncs to a smartphone using an app. It will also alert you when emails, calls, texts and such come in with your choice of audible and/or vibrate. I also own a casio edifice ERA-300 which links to the phone as well. Although it too is a nice when you put the two side by side it's clear the breitling is much more refined watch.

I've always loved digi-analog watches. My first was a casio dual sensor back in the early 90s. Later in that decade I picked up a citizen navihawk c300 (still have it and it works as good as the day I bought it) but I always lamented the lack of a backlight. Then one day I popped in to a jewelry store that sold breitlings and fell immediately in love with the airwolf and bought one. 2-1/2 years later when it blinked at me letting it know it was time for a battery change it was off by 4 seconds from my radio controlled watch. I only synched the airwolf once to the radio watch and that was when I first brought it home.

Breitling just does a great job with their watches. Fit, finish and tactile feel of operating one is second to none. Whether or not that is worth the extra money compared to the less expensive casios, citizens and the like is a question that can only be answered by the individual parting with the cash to purchase one.


----------



## Peteworrall

lgbalfa said:


> How can people compare a Breitling to a Casio?
> 
> That is like comparing a Honda to a Ferrari!


I was also wondering how we got there, and how that became any sort of valid comparison.


----------



## muhibtv

lgbalfa said:


> How can people compare a Breitling to a Casio?
> 
> That is like comparing a Honda to a Ferrari!


That's an overstatement my friend. Casio is a multi million company and has been making watches for ages.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa

muhibtv said:


> That's an overstatement my friend. Casio is a multi million company and has been making watches for ages.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


I will rephrase that statement.

No one will say a Casio is nicer than a Breitling.


----------



## muhibtv

lgbalfa said:


> I will rephrase that statement.
> 
> No one will say a Casio is nicer than a Breitling.


Generally no, but maybe there's a niche area of Breitling (i.e. digital) that Casio has more expertise and years of experience on, hence u can see today all the G-Shocks w all the fancy functions and connectivity, unlile Breitling.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## triumphrox

Because some of us wouldn't be caught dead in a G Shock.


----------



## muhibtv

triumphrox said:


> Because some of us wouldn't be caught dead in a G Shock.


Haha okay. To each its own, really.


----------



## muhibtv

Peteworrall said:


> Because they're awesome. Very understated, stealthy and technical.


Got a local reseller putting up this watch for sale at about USD watch only. Not sure whether I should pull the trigger and wronged the purpose of this topic. Haha.


----------



## grifball

$ watch only is a little high. There's a $ full kit local to me that's been up for months. Watch only, I'd look $ and below. Tons of watch for the money. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haggy38

Because its cool, Blue Walkman and Blue Breitling Aerospace, can't get any better!!


----------



## grifball

Just gave the go-ahead on the service bill for my Aerospace. Long story short, the service cost will be more than I paid for the watch. 

But it'll have new hands, dial, crystal, and Superquartz movement courtesy of Breitling, and should be good for years to come.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Haggy38 said:


> Because its cool, Blue Walkman and Blue Breitling Aerospace, can't get any better!!
> 
> View attachment 13843521


Don't forget to mention that Journey tape in that walkman. The Escape album is still cool to listen to in 2019 and now with Steve Perry having released a new album in 2018, all of that is cool again.


----------



## journeyforce

You have to look at it in the context of when the watch was first created. It first arrived in the mid 1980's. Digital watches were very popular and still somewhat expensive (especially the analog/digital combo watches)

Those folks here that were ether not born yet or were too young to remember those times, would not know how much the popularity of digital watches exploded in the late 1970's to the early 1990's. Calculator watches, touch screen watches, watches with Telememo(ability to keep a schedule planner on the wrist) watches with altimeter/barometer and compass features were coming out all through that time and were the rage (Seiko even offered a digital watch with a TV). The G-Shock, Timex Ironman and Casio calculator watches were very popular and you could walk down the street and see lots of them being worn. 

In that backdrop, Breitling came out with this watch (called Navitimer at the time) which was geared towards pilots and other folks that needed a 2nd time zone and which could be read with a quick glance(no GMT hand to screw with). This made this watch very popular 

Breitling was probably also trying to compete with Seiko as Seiko did huge business with Digital/Analog combo watches at that same time.

I still think this watch is one of the best pilots watches around. While the current Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk is very attractive, the digital is hard to read.

I do think that the crown based control gets old quickly and they should make it with buttons (like the Momentum Format 4)


----------



## danc1996

grifball said:


> Just gave the go-ahead on the service bill for my Aerospace. Long story short, the service cost will be more than I paid for the watch.
> 
> But it'll have new hands, dial, crystal, and Superquartz movement courtesy of Breitling, and should be good for years to come.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Do they make you replace the movement? If so what is the back park for this kind of service??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin1971

Hi, first post on this forum 

I have an Aerospace and think its a great watch, I like the look and the dual time function. Its also very light (being quartz) and is great for travelling.
It also gets a lot of comments from friends who also like the functionality
I have many watches but wear the Aero often


----------



## Jo1s

Must admit that it took me few years to get to the appeal. 

I actually now can appreciate the complication of a mix between analogic and digital. Bearing in mind that it is a tool for professional and look like so IMHO. 

Personally I'd still prefer the Breitling B1 followed by the Airwolf.


----------



## merfury1989

muhibtv said:


> Pardon me for asking this, but why do people buy the Breitling Aerospace?
> 
> Digital with Analog looks so wrong IMHO. Might as well get a G-Shock.
> 
> I believe to each its own, so those who are for it, mind sharing me your sentiment on it? I very much would love to understand.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 13730663


Expensive for a Quartz. But i guess if you ignore the fact its a Quartz, then it looks kinda worth it, considering all the features and it being sooooo accurate.

Nah screw it, don't think its worth it, apart from the Emergency model maybe. Just maybe.


----------



## Hunterfate

Wearing it today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echocharlie21

I had the 40mm and 43mm EVO versions and they are still the most comfortable watch to wear. I love the tool look alike of them.


----------



## drw2

It’s so 80’s retro cool. I bought mine at an AD in 2010. I’d been a watch guy for 15 years at that point but the Aerospace was my 2nd watch over $2k. It’s a technical dinosaur that is made to work: all titanium (even the case back), Swiss thermocompensated quartz movement, all functions of any digital watch, old school uni-directional bezel, AR sapphire crystal, waterproof to 100M. The bracelet is top notch as is the clasp. 

It’s been everywhere from suit, tuxedo, snorkeling, hot tubbing, fishing, hiking, and camping.

It’s almost steampunk. So why not? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delirious

Whai is there not to like about it? I think it is the ultimate tool watch. It was the first expensive watch I bought back in 2000, almost 20 years ago, and still garners a lot of my wrist time. It's great for sports, not overly delicate, incredibly light and thin. FIts on the wrist perfectly. You can leave it in the watch box for weeks on end and then just pick it up and go. It's smart enough to wear down the golf club without looking out of place and at the same time you could wear it in the job centre without getting noticed! Yes G-Shocks are brilliant, I own several, but at times they are just too bulky and too plastic unless you get the metal ones. The Breitling is built out of quality it's full titanium but done in a way that makes it look like steel. I literally can't think of a better go to watch, oh and it has dual time zones so perfect on business trips and when you get to your destination it's fine to have it on the wrist in board meetings or sitting down with customers.

It's simply the best go to watch for any occasion. Yes there are better watches for individual requirements - diving, flying, fitness tracking, GPS, going to the moon... - but as an all round package I don't think it can be beaten.

Lastly here is a pic of mine:


----------



## grifball

Got mine back from Breitling this week. It's great. I'm only a little bit butthurt that they got rid of the minute repeater function on the Superquartz movement.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

Think of the Aerospace as a G-Shock in a suit and tie.


----------



## danc1996

14060 said:


> Think of the Aerospace as a G-Shock in a suit and tie.


A G-shock "for professionals" as breitling would put it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Ahhh, I love my Aerospace. I've always wanted an analog digital watch. There are many others, but I only wanted the Aerospace!


----------



## stockae92

grifball said:


> Got mine back from Breitling this week. It's great. I'm only a little bit butthurt that they got rid of the minute repeater function on the Superquartz movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


they replaced the movement with a SQ movement? do you have the reference of the new movement? I thought all the newer SQ movement has minute repeater function.


----------



## MissileExpert

First of all, it's a Breitling. Secondly, it is quartz and I won't have to worry about costly servicing. Thirdly, it's WAY more accurate than any mechanical watch I own. Forthly, the additional functions don't clutter up my dial like most chronos. Fifthly, it's titanium so it's lightweight. Finally, I like the looks.


----------



## grifball

stockae92 said:


> they replaced the movement with a SQ movement? do you have the reference of the new movement? I thought all the newer SQ movement has minute repeater function.


I don't, and they do not. From what I understand, they removed that functionality. Happy to be proven wrong.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert

muhibtv said:


> Generally no, but maybe there's a niche area of Breitling (i.e. digital) that Casio has more expertise and years of experience on, hence u can see today all the G-Shocks w all the fancy functions and connectivity, unlile Breitling.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


When Casio figures out how to make a titanium ana-dig G-Shock that is no more than 43mm and not as thick as a chunky bar, I'll consider Casio as an alternative. Or not. I have a G-Shock Mudmaster Master of G and it's a totally different animal aesthetically. I like the functionality of my G-Shock, but it doesn't push the same buttons that my Aerospace EVO pushes.


----------



## Rokovakian

grifball said:


> I don't, and they do not. From what I understand, they removed that functionality. Happy to be proven wrong.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


That doesn't seem right. On my watch, repeater works only when the digital display is on certain functions: blank, system time, seconds & date, and weekday & date. The repeater is disabled for all other functions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grifball

Rokovakian said:


> That doesn't seem right. On my watch, repeater works only when the digital display is on certain functions: blank, system time, seconds & date, and weekday & date. The repeater is disabled for all other functions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which watch do you have?

I used to have a minute repeater function. I'm on 24hr time display function and get no minute repeater. Brand new movement just back from Breitling, so if it's not working correctly, I'd be shocked.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian

grifball said:


> Which watch do you have?
> 
> I used to have a minute repeater function. I'm on 24hr time display function and get no minute repeater. Brand new movement just back from Breitling, so if it's not working correctly, I'd be shocked.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I have a 2016 Evo. The minute repeater works with the digital time displayed, in both 12 and 24 hour formats.

New Aerospaces are still listed as having a minute repeater, so your watch with a brand new movement seems off. As unlikely as it seems that your new movement is defective right out of the box, I'd be asking an AD or better yet, asking Breitling just to be sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grifball

Huh. Weird.

I'll fiddle with it a bit. Should just be push the crown in for minute repeater, right? That's how my old one worked.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

MissileExpert said:


> When Casio figures out how to make a titanium ana-dig G-Shock that is no more than 43mm and not as thick as a chunky bar, I'll consider Casio as an alternative. Or not. I have a G-Shock Mudmaster Master of G and it's a totally different animal aesthetically. I like the functionality of my G-Shock, but it doesn't push the same buttons that my Aerospace EVO pushes.


They used to ... ;-)

Check out the older Casio G-Shock MRG-7000, 7100, 7500, 7600.

I wished Casio would re-do watches in that size.


----------



## stockae92

In my older Aerospace and my current EVO, the minute repeater works in the blank LCD and time LCD mode, by pressing the crown.


----------



## grifball

Yeah, that's how mine used to work. I thought I remembered reading that the minute repeater was removed in the new movements, but I could be wrong.
Fired off an email to Breitling with my service request number, and I'll double check the watch when I get home. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## grifball

Well, that was quick. Breitling says no minute repeater on my movement.

It's unfortunate. It's a feature I'd actually get some use out of, particularly considering that even with a new dial and hands, the lume is super weak.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

grifball said:


> Well, that was quick. Breitling says no minute repeater on my movement.
> 
> It's unfortunate. It's a feature I'd actually get some use out of, particularly considering that even with a new dial and hands, the lume is super weak.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


That's really weird they would remove a feature from newer movement. But that's a question only Breitling can answer ...


----------



## grifball

Yeah. I guess they just didn't think people were using it and it saved them money to take it out. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert

grifball said:


> Yeah, that's how mine used to work. I thought I remembered reading that the minute repeater was removed in the new movements, but I could be wrong.
> Fired off an email to Breitling with my service request number, and I'll double check the watch when I get home.


Works on my EVO - made in 2017 but purchased brand new last week. I'd be interested in finding out what movements they say they removed the function from. My movement is a B79. Breitling's website for the EVO still states they have a minute repeater function.


----------



## MissileExpert

grifball said:


> Yeah, that's how mine used to work. I thought I remembered reading that the minute repeater was removed in the new movements, but I could be wrong.
> Fired off an email to Breitling with my service request number, and I'll double check the watch when I get home.


Works on my EVO - made in 2017 but purchased brand new last week. I'd be interested in finding out what movements they say they removed the function from. My movement is a B79. Breitling's website for the EVO still states they have a minute repeater function. I do not see the minute repeater function in any other ana-dig references with movements other than the B79.


----------



## grifball

Might not be the same movement as the one they put in the old models when they upgrade. Mine's an E56062 originally from 1994, so the newest movements for the newest watches probably don't fit the old cases. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared Coffin

drw2 said:


> It's so 80's retro cool. I bought mine at an AD in 2010. I'd been a watch guy for 15 years at that point but the Aerospace was my 2nd watch over $2k. It's a technical dinosaur that is made to work: all titanium (even the case back), Swiss thermocompensated quartz movement, all functions of any digital watch, old school uni-directional bezel, AR sapphire crystal, waterproof to 100M. The bracelet is top notch as is the clasp.
> 
> It's been everywhere from suit, tuxedo, snorkeling, hot tubbing, fishing, hiking, and camping.
> 
> It's almost steampunk. So why not?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. Steampunk look. Has lots of bumps and texture overall. I like watches with an iconic style. Aerospace has that.


----------



## ClimbThatHill

muhibtv said:


> Got a local reseller putting up this watch for sale at about USD watch only. Not sure whether I should pull the trigger and wronged the purpose of this topic. Haha.


Like you I had always wondered,why? But, this thread made me decide to try on the aerospace when I visited my local Breitling boutique. Tried Avenger, Navitimer and several other watches and discovered I really loved the Aerospace. It doens't looksoexciting on the shelf,but on the wrist it just comes alive. 

So it came home with me. 

Now it's my daily driver.


----------



## Atebit

Because yellow.


----------

